# Heavy Duty Clutch



## rabbit43 (Apr 10, 2011)

The clutch on my 2009 Jeep Wrangler burned out. I use the Jeep it to plow a steep 800 foot driveway and also general driving. I'm trying to find a replacement heavy duty clutch and finding it difficult to sort out the various options, Stage 1 or 2 or ... clutch; availability of replacements for a 2009 Jeep. Any info or help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

Get a quality made in the USA clutch and don't blame the clutch. Don't slip the clutch when you plow. Use the right gear. Use your low range to start, then upshift. I have never burned out a clutch plowing. Nor have my drivers. Use the right gear to start off, then upshift. Keep that left foot off the clutch pedal. It is not a footrest. When you plow, your clutch should either be fully disengaged, with your foot on it, or fully engaged, with your foot off it.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

X2 on not burning a clutch out. The JK Wrangler engine isn't exactly a torque monster, select a lower gear. I plowed with a YJ Wrangler and OEM style LUK clutch, sometimes it would get hot a chatter a bit, but that was it.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I found its usually at the end of the push that people slip the clutch while trying to slow down while stacking.

As for a heavy duty clutch I put a heavy duty in my 2000 jeep and found that after 6 or 7 hours of plowing my left knee was a little sore (could be its 56 years old) so when the through bearing went bad I put a stock clutch back in... No knee pain after 20 hours of plowing


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

My throw out bearing went out on my 94 YJ in December 2010. Put a Exedy clutch kit in. Plowed with it fine the rest of the winter. I used Low gear quite a bit......mines a 4cyl.


----------

